# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà 2 ngày giá 895.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

*Biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà - Hàm Thuận Nam
*


 *NGÀY 01: KHỞI HÀNH ĐẾN PHAN THIẾT
*
Du lịch Gia Hy đón quý gia đình tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Phan Thiết.
 Dùng điểm tâm tại khu vực Dầu Dây. Tiếp tục lộ trình đi Phan Thiết, trên xe HDV của Gia Hy sẽ tổ chức các trò chơi tập thể vui nhộn như: Đi tìm ẩn số, truy tìm báu vật, chiếc nón kỳ diệu…với những phần quà ý nghĩa.
 Tiếp tục theo QL1 đến* KDL núi Tà Cú*, du khách đi cáp treo lên đỉnh núi độ cao 505m (chi phí tự túc), tham quan quần thể di tích chùa tháp, tượng Phật và hang động. Đặc biệt là “Song Lâm Thị Tịch” – tượng Phật Thích Ca nhập niết bàn lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, dài 49m, cao 11m và bộ tượng Tam Thế Phật được xếp hạng Di tích lịch sử – Văn hoá Quốc gia.
 Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Hướng Dương – dưới chân núi Tà Cú. Tiếp tục hành trình, đến thị *biển Hàm Thuận Nam*. Nhận phòng tại Resort . Tắm biển hoặc tắm hồ bơi tự do, tham gia Tham gia chương trình Team Building mang chủ đề “Vươn Ra Biển Lớn” tại bãi biển khu Resort (chi tiết đính kèm)
 Sau đó tham gia chương trình Lửa Trại cùng nướng khoai, nướng bắp bên đống than hồng cất lên những bản tình ca bất hủ (chi tiết đính kèm).
*
NGÀY 02: LAGI – MŨI KÊ GÀ – DINH THẦY THÍM*
Trở lại Resort dùng Bữa Sáng. Tự do tắm Biển hoặc Hồ Bơi hoặc xe đưa đoàn thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp của vùng *biển La Gi*, viếng *Dinh Thầy Thím* một di tích nổi tiếng của Bình Thuận ngắm ngọn* Hải Đăng Kê Gà*. Trở về resort tắm biển, hồ bơi tự do.
 Trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn di chuyển ra tham quan bãi* biển Đồi Dương*, tham quan cụm di tích *Trường Dục Thanh, Bảo Tàng Hồ Chí Minh*, dừng chân mua sắm đặc sản địa phương tại cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm Phan Thiết.
 Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Cà Ty Phượng Vỹ, Tp Phan Thiết.
 Khởi hành về Bình Dương Ghé tham quan và mua Thanh Long tại Nhà Vườn. Về lại HCM, Gia Hy chia tay, chúc sức khỏe và hẹn gặp lại quý Gia đình. 


 *BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH*
_(Đơn vị : Nghìn đồng)_
*Tiêu chuẩn*

*Từ 2-12 khách*

*15 – 24 khách*

*25-31 khách*

*32 – 42 khách*

*Trên 42 khách*


*01 sao*

*1125*

*1090*

*1015*

*995*

*895*


*02 sao*

*1225*

*1190*

*1115*

*1095*

*995*


*03 sao*

*1545*

*1490*

*1415*

*1395*

*1295*


Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần


Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu


Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)


Giảm giá cho khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách


Báo giá này có thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng ngày lễ




*GIÁ TUOR BAO GỒM** :*

*Vận chuyển:* Xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ đời mới, ti vi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
*Khách sạn:*
Khách sạn: Mini, 01 sao, 02 sao, 03 sao, 04 sao hoặc tương đương
 Resort: 3 - 4 Sao hoặc tương đương.
 Tiện nghi trong phòng: tivi, hệ thống nước nóng. . . vệ sinh khép kín .Phòng từ 02, 04 khách, Đầy đủ tiện nghi gần chợ và trung tâm thành phố Hoặc các khách sạn khác tương đương.
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn:
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe, Nước ngọt, đá chanh. Ăn sáng ngày 02 nếu chọn 3 và 4 sao ăn Buffet tại nhà hàng Khu Resort.
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất , Tiệc 120.000đ/xuất.
 Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 06 ->07 , thực đơn phong phú , đa dạng
*Hướng dẫn viên**:* Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:* Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, nước tinh khiết. Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò chơi trên xe và sân khấu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.

*Giá vé trẻ em*

Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
 Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100% Giá vé người lớn.

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :

Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
 Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có).
 THUẾ VAT 10%.

 MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
 Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.38440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào cả nhà  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

đi tắm biển thôi, nóng không chịu nổi

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi Lagi tắm biển nào, nóng nực quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:Cool:  Tắm biển nào, tránh nóng nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:Welcome:  Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:  :Yahoo!:  :Boat:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy ngày này nóng tới 40 độ C, đi chơi thôi  :Drinks:  :Boat:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:Boat:  tắm biển nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà một tuần làm việc may mắn  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi du lịch hè, liên hệ du lich Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652 để nhận được chương trình hấp dẫn nhất, giá ưu đãi nhất  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Lagi Kê Gà, khởi hành hàng ngày, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia HY

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Lagi Kê Gà, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Lagi Kê Gà, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về  dịch vụ . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên tổ chức Tour trọn gói, thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách, Tư vấn Tour miễn phí, liên hệ số điện thoại 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để nhận tham khảo về dịch vụ*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại  0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí 0903914652
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Lagi Kê Gà 2 ngày giá cả  phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Lagi - Kê Gà 2  ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia  Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms   Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch La Gi, Kê Gà 2 ngày, giá cả hợp lý, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Lagi - Kê Gà giá cả phải chăng,  chương  trình hấp dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để  được tư  vấn dịch vụ miễn phí*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour La Gi - Kê Gà 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn. Tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Đà Lạt Dambri giá rẻ, liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Lagi Kê Gà 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Lagi Kê Gà, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu  đãi, khởi  hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn  miễn phí  về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang 2 ngày, chương  trình cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý  khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Biển Xanh - Lagi Kê Gà 2 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Lagi - Kê Gà 2 ngày với giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ cao cấp, liên tục đổi mới và nâng cấp theo yêu cầu của  khách hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ Tour miễn phí. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 để có được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Lagi - Kê Gà giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp  dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và  hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Lagi - Kê Gà 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

_Tour du lịch Lagi - Kê Gà 2 ngày , khởi  hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu  của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí :  ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652_

----------


## dulichgiahy

_ 							Tour du lịch Biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà 2 ngày, khởi hành thường xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh  tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để  nhận được tư vấn tour miễn phí
_

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè 2013, nhiều chương  trình tour hấp dẫn, thú vị, tour thiết kế theo yêu cầu của Quý khách.  Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi từ ngay hôm nay để có được tour du lịch như ý  muốn.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

lên là lên là lên

----------


## dulichgiahy

lên là lên là lên

----------


## dulichgiahy

lên là lên là lên

----------


## dulichgiahy

Lên nào lên nào

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà - Hàm Thuận Nam*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà - Hàm Thuận Nam*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour 1 ngày Long Hải, Tây Ninh, Vũng Tàu, Vườn Xoài, Vĩnh Long...

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour 1 ngày Long Hải, Tây Ninh, Vũng Tàu, Vườn Xoài, Vĩnh Long...

----------


## dulichgiahy

lên nào lên nào lên nào

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà 2 ngày giá 895.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cho Thuê Xe 7 chỗ tphcm - Sài Gòn  :Big Grin: u lịch Gia Hy 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà 2 ngày giá 895.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà 2 ngày giá 895.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà 2 ngày giá 895.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà - Hàm Thuận Nam*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà - Hàm Thuận Nam*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà - Hàm Thuận Nam*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà - Hàm Thuận Nam*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------

